# OTI in Sport Fishing Mag



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

OTI Jigs getting a little love in the new Sport Fishing Mag. This was the follow-up issue to the Popping Issue from January.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Congratulations Brice, good luck with OTI ......


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

awesome!


----------

